# 6 Babies from accidental litter need homes in Nebraska!



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

On August 23 my female rat Thisbe had babies! We were not expecting this and I only had two days notice! (my roommate had taken the female rats home on our summer break) She had sixteen babies of which 15 have survived and 9 have homes! This leaves three of boys and three girls that need homes! They are just starting to get their fur as they are a week and a half old. They are handled everyday. I have black or tan hooded and a few masked. They should be really sweet babies and will be ready to go at the end of this month. Can deliver from the North Platte area all the way to Lincoln as I go back and forth on some weekends. Asking a $7 rehoming fee to ensure they go to good homes and aren't snake food(not likely on here, but you never know!). PM me if you or some one you know is interested!


----------

